# Tiny vase study



## DeepBlue (5 mo ago)

Bought a vase from ebay a while ago, without noticing how small it is. But it's still fun to do a quick study.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

As usual, very nicely done !! 
Thank you for taking the time to share it with us.


----------

